

Late night hacker? Tell us why you're up - isharabash
http://www.whyiamup.com

======
isharabash
I made this more as an exercise in rails (started learning last week), but
people seem to like it, so here's to pulling all nighters and building things!

(This isn't my startup however, also working on that...)

